# just a self portrait, second in my weekly self-portraits.



## starrshinee (Jan 10, 2010)

*heehee..*


----------



## digital flower (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope your feeling better :mrgreen:


----------



## Caity (Jan 13, 2010)

Hehehe! This made me giggle. 

What was the face for?


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 13, 2010)

They do wonders with medication nowadays, you know...


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 14, 2010)

Made me laugh too.  Very cute


----------



## starrshinee (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just having some fun! I have quite a few more too.
for example..


----------



## GFreg (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

